# Asio Treiber EXSP24 [Logic Platinum 5]



## reBourne (12. Juni 2005)

Hi Leutz.
Ich habe mir eMagic Logic Platinum 5 geholt mit dem EXSP24 Plugin.
Ich hab das Plugin installiert unter VstPlugins.
Doch ich kann keinen ASIO Treiber(Im Programm :Audio/Audio/Hardware Treiber) wählen.
Kann mir jemand helfen.
Was ist denn der ASIO Treiber?


----------



## laCrizz (12. Juni 2005)

Der ASIO verringert die Latenzen deiner Soundkarte. Nimm den . Funktionert ganz gut...


----------



## chmee (12. Juni 2005)

Der EXSP24 ist ein Software-Sampler, und zwar ein richtig Guter !
Den findest Du jetzt in den VST-Instrumenten.

**EDIT**
wurde im Thread nebenan ganz richtig gesagt:
Der EXSP24 ist die DX-version vom EXS.
Alles in Grün, nur andere Schnittstelle.

ASIO hat damit nix zu tun.
ASIO ist ein Soundkartentreiber für schnellere Soundkarten-Zugriffe.
ASIO-Treiber werden im Grundsatz nur für teurere Karten programmiert.
Aber wie lacrizz schon sagte, gibt es den Asio4All von Wuschel, der jeder Soundkarte
einen Pseudo-ASIO-Treiber aufsetzt. - Und er ist gut -

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Hier noch die offizielle Seite von Wuschels Arbeit.
http://www.asio4all.com/


----------



## reBourne (12. Juni 2005)

Danke das hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen 
ICh bin so happy :suspekt:


----------



## sisela (13. Juni 2005)

Frage bzgl. Asio4All!

Ist es nicht generell besser den ASIO Treiber vom jeweiligen Soundkartenhersteller zu benutzen? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2005)

Wenn der Hersteller einen programmiert hat, sollte man es mit dem versuchen, da
dieser auf die Eigenheiten der SK ausgerichtet ist ( zB 4Kanal In,5.1 Out etc).
Asio4ALL ist eher so eine Art ASIOWrapper, der auf den Standard AC97-Treibern
aufsetzt, somit lange nicht so effizient.

zB bekomme ich mit dem Terratec-ASIO auf der EWS ne Latenz von 8ms. Mit dem
Asio4All sind es "nur" 31ms. ( Verglichen mit den 200ms ohne ASIO )

mfg chmee


----------



## sisela (13. Juni 2005)

Alles klar, hätte mich auch gewundert.

Gruß


----------

